
Show HN: Get professional coaching on job interviews for less than $10 - edgigar
https://boldvue.com/
======
edgigar
Thanks for the great feedback @wingerlang! The professional coaching is ten
dollars per job interview question. How it works is the customer uploads a
video of themselves answering one job interview question - e.g. what is your
greatest strength? The coach then reviews the answer and gives the customer
specific and detailed feedback on how he or she can improve. We’ll see if we
can fix that so it’s easier to understand. Yeah, good call about the social
media links. We’ll take them off until we get some content on them. We have
been prioritizing development above marketing. That’s a good point about the
sign up. We’ll brainstorm ways to better approach this. Thanks again for the
feedback.

------
wingerlang
The website is not very clear. Getting tips for "less than $10" is almost
giving me the impressions of cheap and low quality in this case.

Looking at your social media (why do you need a pinterest anyway..) the pinned
post is from 2016, so it looks like it is dead or outdated. Each social media
account is more or less dead as well.

So basically I have no idea how you will help me, and most content looks dead
anyway.

Also everything is under sign up, which was annoying.

------
edgigar
Hi all, It doesn’t take too many job interviews to realize how bad they suck.
The worst part is they can keep you away from your dream job. Boldvue helps
you discover what questions you should practice, what great answers look like
in video form, and gets you the feedback you need (free or professional
feedback for $10) in order to be confident and nail your job interview. This
is our MVP, we’d love it if you could take it out for a spin and give us your
feedback. Thanks!

